# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Chop hop, was muss man genau machen?

## surfinallthetime

Hallo zusammen, ich surfe seit diesem Jahr Pfingsten richtig, Trapez Schlaufen Wende klappen gut, Halse bin ich am ben.
Ich mchte demnchst mal den Chop hop ausprobiern.
Ich hab mir schon Videos angeguckt und so, aber noch nirgens eine genau Beschreibung gefunden was man da genau machen muss.
Ich denk da kann mir sicher jemand helfen.

Schonmal jetzt danke
mfg
Patrick

----------


## tmodell

hi

Ein bichen in die knie und dan schnell hinteres bein strecken und vorderes bissel hochziehen!
einfachma ausprobieren

----------


## Howie

Am besten Du du fngst vorher an, die Suchoption im Forum zu benutzen

----------


## surfinallthetime

@tmodell: Danke, werd ich dann mal ausprobieren... Sptestens an Pfingsten :Wink:  Des dauert leider noch...
@Howie:jo oder des, weil im Google so hab ich nix gefunden, jetzte schon... Naja, s nchste mal

----------


## Hangman

Such der fr den Anfang ne kleine Welle 10-20cm reichen voll aus den unterschied durch diesen kleinen Kicker wirst du deutlich beim Sprung merken. Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen einmal das gesamte Krpergewicht in der Gleitfahrt ins Board stemmen zum Schwunghohlen und dann mit dem Schwung das Board ein zweites Mal pushen fr den Shop hop. Es ist der selbe Bewegungsablauf wie beim Skaten der Olli nur halt in Schlaufen. Kurz in die Knie gehen das Brett ins Wasser pushen und dann mit aller Kraft mit dem hinteren Bein das Heckins Wasser kicken und den vorderen Fu schnell und mit kraft nach oben ziehen. Der Hintere Fu wird sofort nach dem du das Heck ins Wasser gekickt hast zum Po hoch gezogen. Hilfreich ist beim abdrcken mit dem Hinteren Fu das Segel wie beim anpumpen dicht zu hohlen.

Viel spa beim ben Hang loose

----------


## TomFlensburg

Speed ist King. Da springt es sich ber den Chop schon fast von ganz alleine. Einfach mit hinterem Bein abdrcken und dann schn kompakt machen in der Luft, sonst kanns Dich ziemlich nach Lee schleudern.

----------


## Hangman

> Speed ist King. Da springt es sich ber den Chop schon fast von ganz alleine. Einfach mit hinterem Bein abdrcken und dann schn kompakt machen in der Luft, sonst kanns Dich ziemlich nach Lee schleudern.



Ja das kann ich nur besttigen. Wurde bei meinem dritten Chop hop von ner Be erwischt. Bei dem nachfolgenden Schleudersturz hat mein Mast meine Boardspitze zertrmmert. Oben rein und Unten raus gedrckt schner grer Riss vom berwasserschiff ber die Kannte bis ins Unterwasserschiff. Also immer dran denken entweder nen ordentlichen Protektor dran haben oder einfach immer dran denken beim Springen sich aus dem Trapez auszuhaken :Wink:

----------


## surfinallthetime

Danke fr die hilfreichen Tipps,kann ich sicher gut gebrauchen

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Patrik,
um einen Chop Hop hin zu bekommen, solltest du das Gleiten in den Fuschlaufen beherschen. Fr einen Chop Hop braucht man nicht unbedingt eine Welle, es funktioniert auch auf Flachwasser. Um dem ganzen aber einen Anfang zu geben, solltest du es erst mal mit einer kleinen Windwelle probieren, die du auf Am- oder Halbwindkurs anvisierst. Du gehst in die Knie und drckst dich dann durch schnelles explosives Strecken des hinteren Beins aus dem Wasser. Mit dem vorderen Bein ziehst du dabei den Bug nach oben. Damit du mehr lift bekommst, holst du beim Absprung das Segel explosionsartig dicht. Wenn du jetzt das Wasser verlsst, winkelst du das hintere Bein soweit an. Dass das Brett in der waagerechten ist. Deine Arme sind gebeugt um dich mit dem Segeldruck aus zu balancieren. Um eine gute Landung hin zu bekommen, musst du das Brett nach vorne schieben, damit du dein Krpergewicht nicht zu weit nach vorne zu bekommst und in der Luft etwas abfallen kannst.  Um jetzt zu landen streckst du deine Beine etwas (abfedern) und ziehst dich wie ein Klimmzug an die Gabel. das Heck setzt zu erst auf. Du solltest bei der Landung recht aufrecht sein um nicht zu viel Druck auf den hinteren Fu zu bekommen (Spinoutgefahr).
Du knntest folgende Probleme haben:
__ du fllst rckwrts ins Wasser nach der Landung- "du darfst keine Rcklage beim Flug entwickeln, also halte das Segel dicht am Krper und bleibe ber der Brettachse"
__Spinout bei der Landung-"halte das Segel dicht und versuche in der Luft etwas mehr ab zu fallen, wenn du landest las den Druck aus dem Segel"

Ich wnsche dir viel Spa beim ben.
Gru, Jan. G-901

----------


## surfinallthetime

@Jan. G-901
Viele Dank fr die Tipps! ICh werd versuchen es so hin zu bekommen :Smile: 
Eine kleine Frage, ich wei was Halbwindkurs ist, aber was ist Amwindkurs, des hab ich noch nirgens gefunden. Und Abfallen in der Luft, wie soll ich das genau machen? Abfallen so auf dem Wasser ist ja den Mast ein Stck nach vorne nehmen oder?
Nochmal vielen Dank. ben kann ich leider momentan nur im Kopf, an Pfingsten, mensch is des noch lang..., dann kan n ichs praktisch ben.

Patrick

----------


## Jan G-901

Hey Patrik,
Halbwindkurs bezeichnet die Fahrtrichtung in einem Winkel von mehr als 90 zum Wind (Raumwind oder auch tiefer Raumwindkurs). Das Gegenteil davon ist der Amwindkurs, er bezeichnet die Fahrtrichtung in einem Winkel von kleiner als 90 zum Wind( dicht am Wind).
Das Abfallen auf dem Wasser im Gleiten hat nicht unbedingt den gleichen Bewegungsablauf wie bei einer Verdrngerfahrt. Im Gleiten reicht es aus die Fuspitzen etwas mehr nach Lee zu belasten, das Segel kann sogar nach Lee abgelegt werden und etwas nach hinten verlagert werden. In der Luft bekommst du das hin in dem du das Brett mit dem hinteren Bein unter deinen Hintern ziehst und den Mastarm etwas streckst.
Jan  G-901

----------


## surfinallthetime

Ok danke, also so hnlich wie wenn man einen Frontloop anfangen wrde, aber des will ich ja noch net, muss erst mal die Halse richtig beherrschen und den Wasserstart(der klappt leider noch nicht immer)
also vielen Dank nochmal, wird mir sicher eine groe Hilfe sein.

Patrick (mit CK, macht aber nix)

----------


## Jan G-901

NEINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN !!!!!!
Nicht so, blos nicht. Das ist zu viel Armstrecken. Mit Gefhl und nur ein wenig den Mastarm strecken. Und das Brett unter den Po nicht am Po vorbei.
Alles mit etwas Gefhl.
Jan G-901

----------


## surfinallthetime

ok, gut, weil sonst is man weg und fngt an zu rotieren oder?
ok gut, also so, das des brett direkt unter einem ist, werd ich mir merken gut, und den Arm gaaanz leicht ausstrecken und wenn ich merk das ich zu weit ab fall, dann einfach wieder ran ziehen.
Patrick

----------

